# Kool 1913? mill....



## bricycle (Dec 20, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1913-Other...ash=item3afabe55ec:g:DMYAAOSwe7laNE5-&vxp=mtr


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2017)

That's really neat looking! I love it! Barry


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (Dec 20, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 727255



I love how those early motorcycles look just like a bicycle with a motor on it, and of course that's exactly what they were.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## David Larson (Dec 21, 2017)

That's Billy Lane's engine in eBay  (or is it Warren? I always get their screen names mixed up.) Nice guys if you get to talking to them.

Sidenote: this is not for a motorcycle. This is a Spacke-built cycle car engine - very similar to the motorcycle engine built by Spacke, but if you notice the magneto drive area is different on this engine versus what you see on the bikes. This engine has the cam cover/mag drive setup for a cycle car with a vertical magneto/distributor drive shaft. Still a great engine and extremely well built.

Hopefully the top bidder realizes that.

The engine is in great condition with correct Schebler carb, but it should honestly not go much higher than it is right now - if it were a motorcycle setup, then should expect something closer to $5k for this condition.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 21, 2017)

Awesome engine, If this would be the motorcycle version I will jump on it, but it's for a light car. Still valuable though.


----------



## Dago1966 (Feb 10, 2020)

I recently acquired one of these. Didn’t know what I was looking at, but knew it was old! Happy to have this in my collection. Runs like a champ and is all complete!


----------

